# 5 generation pedigree?



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I am only seeing options for 3 gen from AKC...isn't there a 5 gen?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know. I have only seen 3 gen. pedigrees from AKC


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

From AKC site:



> Quote:The AKC offers two types of pedigrees: three- or four-generations


but if you order online:



> Quote:You can order an online 4- or 5-generation pedigree


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

thank you! I can't register her online because I guess I have one of the "old" applications so it has to be sent in. I guess I'll have to order it separately..geez the AKC has a fee for everything!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Where exactly on the AKC website is the info for 4/5 gen pedigrees? Having a hard time finding it.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Towards the bottom of the page:

http://www.akc.org/contact/answer_center/faq_products.cfm?faq=1


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Aha! Thanks, their site can be a pain at times.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

It doesn't matter if your dog is registered individually yet or not. You can go and buy 5 gen pedigrees online for each of her parents. That's what I always do.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

For some reason my link did not fully work so here is what the AKC site says:



> Quote: Online Pedigrees: You can order an online 4- or 5-generation pedigree with coat colors at our website (www.akc.org). Go to the Online Store and register as a new customer. You can then go to the Dog Reports section and click on Pedigree. You can order four-generation pedigrees for $10.00 each and five-generation pedigrees for $12.00 each. After you providing your credit card information, you can go to your Shopping Cart and view the online pedigree. If you order the $32.00 option for the certified four-generation pedigree, it will be sent to you via first class mail. You will also receive a viewable copy in your shopping cart.


You can see it on the site as well through my link just have to click the first AKC FAQ and scroll to the bottom of the page


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you need it for something in particular? If not, I would just enter your dog on the Pedigree Database and print off that pedigree...free! I had to have a certified 4-gen for Nikon but for everything else I just print off my own.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeDo you need it for something in particular? If not, I would just enter your dog on the Pedigree Database and print off that pedigree...free! I had to have a certified 4-gen for Nikon but for everything else I just print off my own.


That's a great idea..I hadn't even thought of it. Thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No prob! Just didn't want you to pay the AKC for something unnecessary. The PDB pedigrees also show titles, hip scores, pictures, etc. I keep those on file b/c sometimes at shows people ask the pedigree and I'm like "uh......I know his sire and dam...?"


----------

